# Project wood in edmonton ?



## kjak117 (Jan 3, 2010)

anyone know where i can find some project wood? i'm looking to make a cigar box guitar neck.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

All of the Windsor Plywood stores have good stocks of various and exotic woods, should find what you need if you want maple or whatever for a neck. They are pricey, but I don't know of anyone else who has who sells small quantities.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Home Depot

The sell some oak, poplar, and maple boards that can be turned into CBG necks easy  though I don't know about a Canadian supplier of grain filer if you use a piece of oak for a fret board.


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

Check out PJ White Hardwoods. They have some good selection, decent exotic woods too. But if you're looking for real exotic stuff, you're gonna have to go to W.G. Chanin, which means you're gonna have to wait a while for your order.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Actually, if you have a band saw, some skill, and a straight wood ax handle, cut in have it makes a fine CBG neck.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Like keto says, Windsor is about as good as we get. Some are better though. 50th Street Windsor is a total wash, Sherwood park is dismal. I like the 99th street/whitemud store, the St Albert Trail store, and the one beside Lee Valley is good too.


----------



## kjak117 (Jan 3, 2010)

wow this awesome thanks guys!
as this is my first cbg neck, or any neck for that matter, would it be safe to say home depot would be the cheapest place to go ?


----------



## Misguided (Jun 13, 2013)

Windsor Plywood has 1"x2" maple that they sell by the foot. Its about $1.40 per foot and is perfect for a CBG neck. Total cost of about 5 bucks


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

When I read the title, I thought someone in Edmonton was getting excited about a new project. I mean real excited.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Misguided said:


> Windsor Plywood has 1"x2" maple that they sell by the foot. Its about $1.40 per foot and is perfect for a CBG neck. Total cost of about 5 bucks


Joined just to answer a question, get a guy some wood. Nice work.


----------

